# Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen



## fischfan112 (15. Februar 2006)

habe schon sehr lange stunden am wasser verbracht und immer nur dorsche und manchmal einen steinbutt gefangen aber noch nie eine Meerforelle#c vllt liegts an den ködern und der führung ich weiß es nicht wäre cool wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wo ich gute chancen hab ,welche köder ich nehmen muss und wie ich sie führen muss..


dange im vorraus#h


----------



## JunkieXL (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

Tjo da kenn ich noch wen ich hab das ganze letzte Jahr nicht eine gefangen und dieses fängt auch schon mehr als bescheiden an!


----------



## Dr. Komix (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

Du solltest ja mal versuchen vom brandungsangeln auf spinnfischen umzusteigen um eine MEFO zu fangen 

Bei mir ist es nicht anders.

jeder tag bullshit. leider aber das werd ich änder am WE. glaub ich 

nicht die hoffnung verlieren.


----------



## JunkieXL (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

Ich geh nur Spinnfischen nur bei uns ist nix da was man fangen kann


----------



## Bellyboater (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

Da bist du nicht der Einzige. Ich wart auch schon seit fast 2 Jahren auf meine erste Meerforelle.


----------



## Kalex (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

Habt Ihr den auch schon alle die 1000 Würfe voll?
Vorher wird das auch nichts...
Sorry, mir ging es genauso 1 Jahr ohne MeFo. Dann habe ich immer gut zu gehört, viel im Forum gelesen und schwupps lief es bei mir. Es gibt leider (oder zum Glück) kein Rezept dafür. Hier gibt es soviel Cracks von der Küste die Euch mit Sicherheit sagen können wie Ihr fischen müsst. 
Mein Erfolg war der, das ich mich drauf besinnt habe im oberen drittel des Wassers zu fischen. Der Jahreszeit bzw. Wassertemperaur habe ich mein Tempo angepasst und immer wieder Spinnstopps eingelegt. Und schwupps lief es bei mir. Letzendlich denke ich ist alles Erfahrungssache und weniger eine Frage des Täckels, Köder oder anderen "Erfolgsgaranten".
Nur nicht den Mut verlieren.


----------



## Bellyboater (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

@ Kalex

Ich mach es eigentlich genau so. Und die 1000 Würfe hab ich mittlerweile nicht nur ein mal voll. Aber irgendwie ist bei mir der Wurm drin.


----------



## goeddoek (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*



			
				Bellyboater schrieb:
			
		

> @ Kalex
> 
> Ich mach es eigentlich genau so. Und die 1000 Würfe hab ich mittlerweile nicht nur ein mal voll. Aber irgendwie ist bei mir der Wurm drin.




Nein - da ist nicht der Wurm drin > das IST Meerforellenangeln  
Das hat wohl schon jeder hinter sich. Bei mir war's umgekehrt. Meine ersten beiden Mefos auf Bornholm innerhalb von 2 Tagen jeweils morgens, fast zur gleichen Zeit und an der gleichen Stelle gefangen #6 

War überzeugt, wenn Du Mefos fängst, dann auf Bornholm !Im Jahr darauf mit 3 Kollegen wieder nach Bornholm > eine Woche GAR NICHTS ! Das war blamabel #q 

Letztes Jahr war auch nicht der Renner und am 2. Januar ne schöne Meerforelle von 63cm gefangen.

Also - durchhalten Männers #h Das macht Meerforellenangeln aus |supergri


----------



## Mepps (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

hmm bei mir hats auch nen bischen gedauert und danach gings dann wie ma schnürchen!
fast jeden  trip gabs fisch#6 
..un am ende eine von 10 Pfund:g 

also wer den anfang packt hats geschaftt#h


----------



## fischfan112 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

danke für eure antworten ...ich bin die ganze zeit nur am spinnfischen wenn ich an der ostsee bin vllt muss ich den köder schneller einholen oder mal anstatt im sommer im frühjahr oder herbst hinfahren *lach*(bin waschechter kölner )... naja könnt ihr mir sagen in welcher wassertiefe ich angeln sollte und ob meerforellen in flachen buchten jagen?? wäre echt cool(und die 1000 würfe hab ich mehrmals voll an den selben stellen ^^)|supergri


----------



## fischfan112 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

Qmepps wo angelst du denn immer und welche köder nimmst du?


----------



## Mepps (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

Also geangelt wir dan der ostsee|supergri 

ne meistens in schönhagen! aber du fängst fast überall...
als köder spöket, snapps oder grizly coast.

und eher zu schnell als zu langsam führen!#h  beste zeit fängt jetzt grad an und geht so bis mitt april!


----------



## fischfan112 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

@ mepps ...ok danke ...und wie schwer wählst du deine köder bzw. was is deine lieblingsgröße und wie tief angelst du?


----------



## Mepps (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*



			
				fischfan112 schrieb:
			
		

> @ mepps ...ok danke ...und wie schwer wählst du deine köder bzw. was is deine lieblingsgröße und wie tief angelst du?


 
also spöket und grizzly wiegen 18gr der snapps bei mir 20gr...is geschmacks sache und eine frage der rute!#h 
ich führe den köder meistens im mittelwasser. zwischen 0.5m und 2m!|rolleyes


----------



## fischfan112 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*



			
				Mepps schrieb:
			
		

> also spöket und grizzly wiegen 18gr der snapps bei mir 20gr...is geschmacks sache und eine frage der rute!#h
> ich führe den köder meistens im mittelwasser. zwischen 0.5m und 2m!|rolleyes


 
achsoo...hmm wie tief sind denn die ufer der ostsee??habe bisher nur vom verankerten boot aus einer bucht heraus geworfen oder war brandungsangeln bin praktisch neu auf dem gebiet  ...also meine rute hat euin wurfgewischt von 30-60gr und ist 2,70m lang (meine hechtrute) ...was würdest du mir für schnur empfehlen?


----------



## Mepps (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*



			
				fischfan112 schrieb:
			
		

> achsoo...hmm wie tief sind denn die ufer der ostsee??habe bisher nur vom verankerten boot aus einer bucht heraus geworfen oder war brandungsangeln bin praktisch neu auf dem gebiet  ...also meine rute hat euin wurfgewischt von 30-60gr und ist 2,70m lang (meine hechtrute) ...was würdest du mir für schnur empfehlen?


 
hmm also ersma ne neue rute|rolleyes  3m 10-40gr !
naja die ufer sind meist so 1-3m tief!
als schnur ne 25er stroft gtm


----------



## fischfan112 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

kann man auch fliegen hinter sinkenden spirolinos herziehen ??wenn ja wie??(also wie lang muss das vorfach sein und all sowas ebenb)


----------



## fischfan112 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*



			
				Mepps schrieb:
			
		

> hmm also ersma ne neue rute|rolleyes 3m 10-40gr !
> naja die ufer sind meist so 1-3m tief!
> als schnur ne 25er stroft gtm


 
ja super neue rute is erstma net drin habe die gerade neu gekauft #q  aber für 1-2 mal anne see fahren reicht die doch wohl ...dieselbe rute ist nem angelkolegen vor 3 monaten kaputt gegangen als der nen dorsch dran hatte ^^

aba naja ...wie oft gehst du meerforellenangeln?


----------



## Mepps (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*



			
				fischfan112 schrieb:
			
		

> ja super neue rute is erstma net drin habe die gerade neu gekauft #q aber für 1-2 mal anne see fahren reicht die doch wohl ...dieselbe rute ist nem angelkolegen vor 3 monaten kaputt gegangen als der nen dorsch dran hatte ^^
> 
> aba naja ...wie oft gehst du meerforellenangeln?


 
hmm im märz so 1-2mal die woche!


----------



## Snapster (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

Mhmm so lange dir die Rute nicht zu schwer wird, sollte es auch damit klappen! Würde sich nicht lohnen extra zum MeFo angeln als Kölner ne neue Rute dafür zu kaufen. Würde ich zumindestens sagen!

Ansonsten kann ich bisher dem Mepp's nur zustimmen! :m


MfG Snapster


----------



## Mepps (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*



			
				Snapster schrieb:
			
		

> Mhmm so lange dir die Rute nicht zu schwer wird, sollte es auch damit klappen! Würde sich nicht lohnen extra zum MeFo angeln als Kölner ne neue Rute dafür zu kaufen. Würde ich zumindestens sagen!
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich bisher dem Mepp's nur zustimmen! :m
> 
> ...


 
jaja immer einschleimen beim PRO |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Bonifaz (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

Mal nicht verzagen. Das ist eben Meerforellenangeln...
Bei mir hat es 7 !! Jahre gedauert, bis ich die 1. gefangen hab. meine Kumpels haben schon darüber gelacht, denn die hatten ziemlich schnell Mefos. Wichtig ist meines Erachtens, daß man zur richtigen zeit am richtigen ort sein muß. man muß diese beiden Größen eben so gestalten, daß die eine größe schon bekannt ist, sprich: Wenn man genau weiß da kommen die auf jedenfall hin, dann muß man eben nur noch werfen und warten, bis sie kommen. Großes Umherwandern bringt zwar auch was aber damit kann man Pech haben.
Die köder spielen sowieso ein eher untergeornete Rolle.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## fischfan112 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*



			
				Bonifaz schrieb:
			
		

> Mal nicht verzagen. Das ist eben Meerforellenangeln...
> Bei mir hat es 7 !! Jahre gedauert, bis ich die 1. gefangen hab. meine Kumpels haben schon darüber gelacht, denn die hatten ziemlich schnell Mefos. Wichtig ist meines Erachtens, daß man zur richtigen zeit am richtigen ort sein muß. man muß diese beiden Größen eben so gestalten, daß die eine größe schon bekannt ist, sprich: Wenn man genau weiß da kommen die auf jedenfall hin, dann muß man eben nur noch werfen und warten, bis sie kommen. Großes Umherwandern bringt zwar auch was aber damit kann man Pech haben.
> Die köder spielen sowieso ein eher untergeornete Rolle.
> 
> In diesem Sinne


 
achso ...wo angelst du denn immer??(fängst du mitlerweile regelmäßig)


----------



## carphunterNRW (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

Hallo!
Waren letztes Jahr in Kappeln auf Heringe......hatten ein eigenes Boot etc.
Irgendwann hat uns unser Vermieter (Meerforellenangler) gefragt warum wir nicht Meerforellen fangen wollen, zumal das im März die beste Zeit sein soll.
Sind dann an einem Tag mit Sven (Nordangler) losgezogen und haben leider nix gefangen...Am 2. Tag zuckte es uns aber wieder in den Fingern und wir sind nnochmal losgegangen......Resultat: 5 Stück (2 released).
Dieses Jahr geht es im April wieder für eine Woche (um Ostern) los und wir wollen jeden Abend auf Mefo. Hoffe die Beisszeit ist dann noch da??????
Gruß
carphunter NRW


----------



## fischfan112 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*



			
				carphunterNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Waren letztes Jahr in Kappeln auf Heringe......hatten ein eigenes Boot etc.
> Irgendwann hat uns unser Vermieter (Meerforellenangler) gefragt warum wir nicht Meerforellen fangen wollen, zumal das im März die beste Zeit sein soll.
> Sind dann an einem Tag mit Sven (Nordangler) losgezogen und haben leider nix gefangen...Am 2. Tag zuckte es uns aber wieder in den Fingern und wir sind nnochmal losgegangen......Resultat: 5 Stück (2 released).
> ...


 
ich wünsch euch viel petri heil#h 

(welche köder habt ihr verwendet?)


----------



## mikemolto (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*



			
				fischfan112 schrieb:
			
		

> habe schon sehr lange stunden am wasser verbracht und immer nur dorsche und manchmal einen steinbutt gefangen aber noch nie eine Meerforelle#c vllt liegts an den ködern und der führung ich weiß es nicht wäre cool wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wo ich gute chancen hab ,welche köder ich nehmen muss und wie ich sie führen muss..
> 
> 
> dange im vorraus#h


 
..........  treff Dich doch mal mit einem Boardi und lass es Dir zeigen.... |supergri


----------



## fischfan112 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

hey gute idee


----------



## JunkieXL (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

Ich hab vor 2 Jahren 22 Stück in einem Jahr gefangen und letztes Jahr und dieses noch nicht eine *heul* irgendwie ist der Wurm drinne ... ich fische an Köder Spöket, Möre Silda, Dega Fyn, Snaps und noch nen paarandere!


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

Hallo|wavey: 
Ich würde dir auch raten, gedult zu haben... 
Bei mir war das auch so, Tage lang nicht`s gefangen
und dann ein tag gleich eine beim 3. wurf ,meine erste
und einziege. ( bis jetzt...|supergri )
Petri Heil beim nächsten versuch...#6


----------



## carphunterNRW (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

Fischfan wir haben mit Meerforellen - Wobblern und Blinkern geangelt.
Musst gucken was besser läuft.........


----------



## fischfan112 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

ok ...hmm dann werd ich wohl abends neben der brandungsfischerei meine spinnrute auspacken *lach* ....soviel zeit hab ich wenn ich fahre auch nicht ...naja ansonsten fahr ich ml trollingfischen mit nem bekannten ^^...


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

Im März und April solltet ihr aber eher am Tag losgehen !
Die Abendstunden nehmen wir zu der Zeit nur mit wenn wir noch Dorsche wollen ! 

Ansonsten : Wefen, werfen, werfen..........


----------



## fischfan112 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

hehe dann kannsch ja en paar dorsche als nebenfang einkassieren ...naja gehe ja denn zu verschiedenen tageszeiten ...morgends vllt mim boot oder eben spinnfischen ...mittags neue montagen knüpfen nachmittags über den abend hinweg bis in die nacht brandungsangeln ...beißen meerforellen auch auf sandaale an der brandungsrute??und kann man sandaale auch mit der angel fangen?


----------



## JunkieXL (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

Mein Kumpel hat mal ne Mefo beim Brandungsangeln auf Wattwurm erwischt aber das kommt eher selten vor! Sandal kann man mit Heringsvorfach fangen, man muss nur nen Schwarm finden und das Heringsvorfach sollte sehr kleine Haken haben!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten : Wefen, werfen, werfen..........



Kann ich nur zustimmen , war dieses jahr schon an die 20 mal los , und hatte nicht einen Fisch , und Heute war ich mal für 2 Stunden am Wasser und hatte gleich 2 mal silber !


----------



## fischfan112 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich nur zustimmen , war dieses jahr schon an die 20 mal los , und hatte nicht einen Fisch , und Heute war ich mal für 2 Stunden am Wasser und hatte gleich 2 mal silber !


 
cool...wo angelst du denn immer?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

Bin fast immer an der Kieler Förde unterwegs , liegt ja (fast) direkt vor der haustür ...


----------



## JunkieXL (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

in die Ecke wollte ich morgen, hab leider kein Auto da deswegen werd ich morgen wieder Trollegrund antesten


----------



## fischfan112 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

lol das blöd .... wie oft fangt ihr in der regel meerforellen?


----------



## JunkieXL (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

wie gesagt vor 2 Jahren hatte ich 22 Stück hier vor Kühlungsborn, 2005 und bis jetzt 2006 noch nicht eine!


----------



## fischfan112 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

oaahh krass ...lol mit den 22 mefos wäre ich schon ein paar jährchen glücklich


----------



## Elbangler Lauenburg (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

moin moin

mepps sagte schon einiges gutes was dir weiterhilft#6
hier noch paar detalierte tipps von mir!!
Es ist bald herringszeit.blinker Hansen flash 26gr ist der klassische blinker.Gün/silber oder grün/blau. wird gerne in dieser zeit genommen.
Rute ca.3,20m und bis 40gr wurfgewicht und am besten gepglochtener schnurr(12er).du muß manchmal weite würfe machen. und wie mepps schon sagte !!!! gebe gas beim kurbeln. die mefos "fliegen" hinterher|rolleyes
und man hat keine hänger#6. ab april wenn die wassertemperatur so bei 12 grad liegt, hat man schon sehr gute chancen. und blinker wie spöket oder snap sind sehr gute blinker.weite würfe#6 
spreche vorher angler an wo man gut fangen kann. die meisten geben gerne auskunft.und eins noch !!chancen sind zum sonnenaufgang bzw. untergang am besten um mefos zu landen. am tage kannste besser planen#h
schöne grüße und viel erfolg
der bellyhai


----------



## Kochtoppangler (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

26 gr find ich schon n bisschen sehr übertrieben .
Der läuft doch viel zu tief ...


----------



## Mepps (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> 26 gr find ich schon n bisschen sehr übertrieben .
> Der läuft doch viel zu tief ...


 
kommt drauf an : bei richtiger einholgeschwindigkeit und nem etwas tieferen angelgebiet kann das schon passen! 
aber für einen anfnger definitiv zu schwer lieber nen 18er spöket#h


----------



## JunkieXL (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

Ich hab meine 2 Größten mit nem 30g Blinker gefangen in Neongrün ein Finnischer!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

Ja gut an tieferen Stellen fisch ich auch manchmal damit , aber dann eher auf Dorsch . 
Außerdem stehen die Meerforellen immoment eh sehr flach ...


----------



## Rosi (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

30g besitze ich garnicht, 26g ist der schwerste Blinker. Bei so viel Welle macht Spinnfischen auch keinen Spaß mehr! 
Der 27g Spöki und der 20g Vicke(Spöki) dürfen jedenfalls nicht zu schnell eingeholt werden, die springen sonst unterwegs aus dem Wassser. Meine Rolle hat Ratio 6:1. 
Auf die Schnelle kommt es nicht so an, ich denke am aller allerwichtigsten ist die richtige Stelle. Die mußt du dir erlaufen, kann auch am Ufer entlang sein. Blos nicht mit der Wathose rein raus. Mefospinnen braucht Geduld. Es kann wochenlang dauern, erhole dich einfach dabei!!


----------



## Rosi (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

Ergänzung für Junkie Weder in OB Nienhagen, Elmenhorst, Börgerende oder Heiligendamm wurde in letzter Zeit eine Meerforelle gefangen. Aber es waren zu allen Tageszeiten Jäger unterwegs. Heute auch. Versuche es ab Boltenhagen, dort ist das Wasser schon 1Grad wärmer.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

Was ich die letzten tage übrigens auch festgestellt habe ist das Spinstops (also einfach mal für 1 oder 2 Sek mitm Kurbeln aufhören) ordentlich was bringen .

Hab ich vorher nie gemacht und wo ichs das erste mal probiert hat gleich eine Forelle beim stop gebissen . und auch gestern und heute hatte ich Bisse bei oder kurz nach der Pause .


----------



## Pattex (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

Die Rute ist viel zu hart.
Da wirst du bei einem Biss den Fisch wahrscheinlich wieder verlieren.
Da die Meerforelle ein recht weiches Maul hat und bei der Geschwindigkeit mit der sie sich auf den Köder stürzt wird sie dir wieder ausschlitzen, da die Rute nicht so viel nachgibt.
Ich würd dir ne Rute in 3m, 10-35g empfehlen.
An Schnur ne 13er Geflochtene.


----------



## fischfan112 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

sooo leicht???

hmm werds mal versuchen #6


----------



## Pattex (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

Das ist doch nicht leicht. 
Ich fische ne Rute die hat 10-30g Wurfgewicht und damit ist mir bis jetzt noch keine Mefo ausgeschlitzt.
Und dann wenn du die Rute hast würde ich mal sehen dass du an die Küste kommst, denn jetzt sind die Chancen ganz gut eine zu erwischen.#6 

Ich hatte Glück mit meiner ersten Mefo, die habe ich gleich beim ersten Versuch an der Ostsee erwischt aber dies blieb auch fast die Einzigste in dem Jahr abgesehen von noch einer im Dezember.

Aber jetzt läuft das ganz gut mit den Mefos 2004 hatte ich 6, 2005 hatte ich 8 und dieses Jahr habe ich auch schon 2. Eine von diesen beiden hatte sogar fast 10 Pfund.
Und wenn man mal sieht dass ich nicht so viel los komme ist das gar nicht mal so schlecht.

Aber irgendwann wirst du auch deine erste Mefo erwischen.#6 #h


----------



## Fxndlxng (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

Ich fische eine Rute mit 5-20gr. Wurfgewicht. Habe in den letzten zwei Jahren nicht ein einziges Mal mit mehr als 20gr. geangelt und damit in 2005 
27Stck. und 2004 21Stck. erwischt. Kenne Leute die fischen mit 3- 12gr. Wurfgewicht. Da macht auch ein Grönländer schon richtig Alarm.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

Also meine Rute hat 55 gr Wg , und ich würd auch nie mit ner leichteren fischen .
Bei Ententeich mag das ja noch gehen , aber bei typisch Norddeutschem Wetter hab ich lieber ne stabilere Rute wo man auch mal n schweren Köder dranhängen kann um gegen den Wind anzukommen ...

Die Erfahrung das man durch die harte Rute Fische verliert konnt ich noch nicht machen . Sicher ich verliere relativ viele Mefos , aber das halte ich eher für Pech . Bach oder Regenbogenforellen die ich ebenfalls mit der rute beangel verliere ich sogut wie nie . Und auch Dorsche die ja ebenfalls n weiches Maul haben sind bei mir nur selten ausgeschlitzt .


----------



## Fxndlxng (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

Moin,
meine erste Meforute hatte bis 65gr WG . Die habe ich dann nach einiger zeit gegen eine Sportex mit 40gr WG ausgetauscht. Die dann nach zwei Jahren gegen eine Rute mit 8-32gr WG. 
Mit der war ich auch ein Jahr lang sehr zufrieden. Damit habe ich beim Heringsangeln Bleie von 50gr geworfen (um schneller zum Grund zu kommen). Vorsichtig natürlich, aber hat funktioniert!
Leider hat der Spitzenring kleine Schlieren von der geflochtenen Schnur bekommen. Also musste wieder was anderes her:q . Bin dann nach einer Aspire mit 10-30gr bei einer mit 5-20gr gelandet und damit komme ich gut klar. Die 20gr Snaps fliegen damit bis zum Horizont  und ich kann auch Köder mit 10gr sehr schön schmeißen und vorallem führen.
An den meisten von mir beangelten Stränden hast Du mit Ködergewichten von mehr als 20gr ohnehin nur Stress. 

Und vorallem macht es viiiiiiiel mehr Spaß an solchem Gerät zu drillen!

#h


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

Ich meine, daß man die Rute und die Köder den örtlichen Gegebenheiten anpassen sollte. #6 
Habe ich eine flachere Bucht und sonniges leicht windiges Wetter und ist es dann noch im zeitigen Frühjahr, dann ist eine Rute so bis 20 oder 25 gr. angesagt.
Aber wenn der Wind etwas heftiger weht oder die Wassertiefe an der Stelle über 2m beträgt, dann kommt meine Balzer Matrix 3,10m WG 10-45 gr ins Spiel. #6 
Und wenn dann noch mit Heringsschwärmen in Ufernähe ( so bis 500m ) zu rechnen ist, dann sollte das Geschirr durchaus etwas kräftiger ausfallen. So eine 70+ oder gar 80+ fakelt dann nicht lange. Auch ist das Maul bei diesen Fischen härter, als bei den Lütten.  
Auch der Haken, egal ob Drilling, oder Eizelhaken, kann dann stärker ausfallen. Und das klappt dann nur bei schwereren Ködern. #6 
Letztendlich gibt der Erfolg recht.
Und den wünsche ich jedem fairen Meerforellenangler!!! #h


----------



## Mepps (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*



			
				Findling schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> meine erste Meforute hatte bis 65gr WG . Die habe ich dann nach einiger zeit gegen eine Sportex mit 40gr WG ausgetauscht. Die dann nach zwei Jahren gegen eine Rute mit 8-32gr WG.
> Mit der war ich auch ein Jahr lang sehr zufrieden. Damit habe ich beim Heringsangeln Bleie von 50gr geworfen (um schneller zum Grund zu kommen). Vorsichtig natürlich, aber hat funktioniert!
> Leider hat der Spitzenring kleine Schlieren von der geflochtenen Schnur bekommen. Also musste wieder was anderes her:q . Bin dann nach einer Aspire mit 10-30gr bei einer mit 5-20gr gelandet und damit komme ich gut klar. Die 20gr Snaps fliegen damit bis zum Horizont und ich kann auch Köder mit 10gr sehr schön schmeißen und vorallem führen.
> ...


 
|good:  ganz meine meinung! ich geh angeln um spaß zu haben! ...und am meisten spaß macht halt ultra light


----------



## Fxndlxng (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

@mefohunter
Richtig und es gibt mit Sicherheit immer mehr als einen Weg zum Erfolg.
Ich habe meine 80er nämlich auf einen kleinen Gladsax gehabt und keine 100m weit geworfen#6
Vom Fliegenfischen mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Fxndlxng (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

Hauptsache es macht Spaß und man verhält sich am Wasser korrekt.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

Also bei meiner rute kann ich mit 50 gr Blei noch voll durchziehen , aber auch ein Spinner größe 1 oder ein 3 cm Wobbler lässt sich problemlos werfen ...

Weiß leider nicht wer der hersteller war , nur das sie auf 250 Stück limitiert ist und mal über 200 DM gekostet hat ...


----------



## Fxndlxng (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

Ja gut, werfen konnte ich auch sämtliche Gewichte. Aber egal was eine Rute kostet oder wer sie hergestellt hat, die optimalen Wurfeigenschaften umfassen immer nur ein relativ schmales Spektrum. Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass ich mit meiner Rute einen 18gr. Salty weiter und präziser werfe als jemand mit einer 50gr WG Rute. Ganz einfach deshalb, weil meine Rute sich dabei perfekt auflädt. Darum kann ich einen 20gr Snaps bei Gegenwind auch noch einigermaßen werfen. Sicher nicht so weit wie Du einen 25gr oder 30gr aber immernoch weit genug. 

Ist der Wind so stark, daß das nicht mehr geht bleibe ich ohnehin zu Hause oder suche mir eine geschütztere Ecke.

Wenn ich mit meiner Rute einen 10gr. Köder werfe, geht dass noch ganz gut. Mein Kumpel mit der 3-12gr Rute hat dann aber schon gute 10-15m mehr als ich (mit dem gleichen Köder). Bei 7gr. Ködern wirft er dann schon wirklich erheblich weiter als ich. Ganz einfach weil seine Rute mit diesen Gewichten viel besser arbeitet als meine. Und es gibt nunmal Tage da fängt eben gerade nur ein kleiner Spinner oder ähnliches. Ich habe selber oft genug im Fisch gestanden und mit meinen zu großen Ködern nix bekommen während andere fingen. 


Für mich ist das alles aber garnicht das Entscheidende. Entscheidend ist für mich der erhöhte Drillspaß und die meiner Meinung nach bessere Führung.


----------



## Mepps (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

Weise Worte! 
Ich hab auch erst mit ner harten Kev Spin DL gefischt 
danach wechsel zu ner leichten speedmaster!...ein traum! spaß UND fisch in einem!:q


----------



## Pattex (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

Ich hatte vorher ne Sportex Carat Spin 2 die war auch ein bisschen härter als meine jetzige Lesath.
Aber damit habe ich auch ohne Probleme jede Mefo mit gefangen.
Aber viel härter darf es meiner Meinung nach nicht werden, da die Rute dann nicht mehr so viel nachgeben kann bei einem Biss.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

Ich will jetzt keine wer wirft am weitesten usw ... Diskussionen starten , aber ich fische diese Rute grade deshalb so gerne weil sie einen ziehmlich großen Wurfgewichtsbereich abdeckt .Zu deinem Beispiel mitm Spinner : Ich werfe mit der schweren meforute selbst leichte Spinnköder weiter als mit meiner leichten 3 - 25 gr Wg Balzer

Außerdem denke ich mal es kommt weniger auf die Rute selbst an , sondern eher wie man damit umgeht . Wenn sich z.B. jemand jede Saison eine neue Rute kauft glaub ich kaum das er damit auch nur annährend so gut umgehen kann wie jemand der jahrelang unter unterschiedlichsten Bedingungen mit ein und derselben Rute fischt .


----------



## Pattex (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

Also ich werfe mit ner 10-30g besser als mit ner Schwereren, da ich nur Köder unter 20 g werfe.


----------



## ForellenMike (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich fische diese Rute grade deshalb so gerne weil sie einen ziehmlich großen Wurfgewichtsbereich abdeckt .Zu deinem Beispiel mitm Spinner : Ich werfe mit der schweren meforute selbst leichte Spinnköder weiter als mit meiner leichten 3 - 25 gr Wg Balzer ...


Das erinnert mich an meine alten (kurzen) Glasfibre-Ruten. Schwer (aus heutiger SIcht), aber sehr breiter faktischer WG-Breich.
Sag mal, kann es sein, dass deine "Große" (teilweise) Glasfasern hat?

Mike


----------



## Mepps (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*



			
				ForellenMike schrieb:
			
		

> Das erinnert mich an meine alten (kurzen) Glasfibre-Ruten. Schwer (aus heutiger SIcht), aber sehr breiter faktischer WG-Breich.
> Sag mal, kann es sein, dass deine "Große" (teilweise) Glasfasern hat?
> 
> Mike


 
nunja das bezweifel ich doch eher  selbst balzer ist so weit kohlefaser zu verwenden:q


----------



## Kochtoppangler (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*

Kann durchaus sein das da Glasfasern drin sind .
Ist aber vom Gewicht her nicht viel schwerer als meine anderen kohlefaser spinnruten , denke also nicht das der Glasfaseranteil , wenn überhaupt vorhanden , besonders hoch ist .

Von der Rute Weiß ich nur das sie bei Hertie hier in Kiel verkauft wurde unter dem Namen Seatrout jahresrute 2000 , Designed by C. H. Lindemann (wer auch immer das ist) die Wurfgewichtsangebe , und die angabe das sie auf 250 Stück limitiert ist und die Nummer .

@ Mepps : Ruten komplett aus Glasfaser gibts kaum noch , aber sehr viele Ruten aus komposit Material , z.B. die balzer Powerstick . 
Sind schöne ruten , aber leider sehr schwer .


----------



## Mepps (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> @ Mepps : Ruten komplett aus Glasfaser gibts kaum noch , aber sehr viele Ruten aus komposit Material , z.B. die balzer Powerstick .
> Sind schöne ruten , aber leider sehr schwer .


 
Naja zum Ansitzangeln: Aal, Hecht, etc mögen solche Ruten ja praktisch sein aber zum angeln auf Mefo zu schwer, zu langsam und zu grob


----------



## detlefb (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Von der Rute Weiß ich nur das sie bei Hertie hier in Kiel verkauft wurde unter dem Namen Seatrout jahresrute 2000 , Designed by C. H. Lindemann (wer auch immer das ist)




Schreibe mal ne PN an "  Angelcalle  ", der kann die bestimmt einiges zu der Rute erzählen


----------



## Kochtoppangler (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Will endlich au mal ne Meerforelle fangen*



			
				Mepps schrieb:
			
		

> Naja zum Ansitzangeln: Aal, Hecht, etc mögen solche Ruten ja praktisch sein aber zum angeln auf Mefo zu schwer, zu langsam und zu grob



Genau dazu benutz ich die powerstick auch .
Wär von der Aktion her auch nicht schlecht zum Spinnfischen auf hecht , wenn da das Gewicht von der Rute nicht wäre .

@ detlefb jo ich werd mich ma bei ihm melden ...


----------

